# CW's The Vampire Diaries



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't believe there was no topic about this one. OMG! :kitteh: Do you watch the show? What do you think about it? Who is your favorite character? C'mon! Let's discuss.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I have watched it (Jobless is REALLY boring)
It is meh, not the best, not the worst
Alaric, nice job killing him off, stupid writers.


----------



## Shea (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for this thread. I am currently obsessed with this show. I am particularly enjoying the dynamic between Klaus and Caroline. I have so many reasons for wanting them to end up together. I hope the writers don't break my heart!


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I love V.D. Yeah, it is teen drama but it has a lot of good supernatural action. The writers tend to piss me off too but whatever. My favorite character is Damon kitteh and no, not just because he is good-looking. To me, he is the most interesting character. I also love Klaus, Caroline, Rebecka, Elijah and a few others too. I only like Elena sometimes. Sometimes she gets on my nerves. I like watching this show to relax and wind down. Season 4 has been lacking so far but I hope it is going to pick up with Silas. Episode 17 was AWESOME. Lots of 70's rock n roll and I knew a Ramones songs was going to be included.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Shea said:


> Thank you for this thread. I am currently obsessed with this show. I am particularly enjoying the dynamic between Klaus and Caroline. I have so many reasons for wanting them to end up together. I hope the writers don't break my heart!


I think I know what you're talking about. roud: #KlarolineShipper

 
 ​


----------



## Shea (Dec 27, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> I think I know what you're talking about. roud: #KlarolineShipper
> 
> 
> ​


Exactly. Thank you. :blushed: It is almost unhealthy how obsessed I have become with this pair (even though they aren't even a couple officially...yet).


----------



## JadeTheKid (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes! Love this show. I agree- Season 4 is lacking a bit, but I'm still intrigued.
Klaus and Damon are my favorites! They've got the most spunk.
And yeah, I'm still pretty butthurt about Alaric....


----------



## heyariwhatsup (Feb 16, 2013)

I love the VD new episode Thursday! 
My favorite characters are Damon and Klaus because they're the most "complex".
I think Season 4 has had the most progress story wise, the others seemed very introductory.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

heyariwhatsup said:


> I love the VD new episode Thursday!
> My favorite characters are Damon and Klaus because they're the most "complex".
> I think Season 4 has had the most progress story wise, the others seemed very introductory.


They're not very complex, just Byronic.


----------



## heyariwhatsup (Feb 16, 2013)

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> They're not very complex, just Byronic.


Yep they're Byronic to a tea. I couldn't think of the right word at the moment.


----------



## enfpish (Aug 13, 2012)

TVD is my guilty pleasure and I'm, erm... old lol. I also love the Klaus/Caroline dynamic but my favourite character is Elijah because he's hot. It's pretty much that simple


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

enfpish said:


> TVD is my guilty pleasure and I'm, erm... old lol. I also love the Klaus/Caroline dynamic but my favourite character is Elijah because he's hot. It's pretty much that simple


Being an older woman doesn't make it as embarrassing as a nineteen year old male who has watched it...:crying:


----------



## enfpish (Aug 13, 2012)

I just watched the last episode. Elijah and Katherine? Really? Gack.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

^
That got me going too. I was so happy to see Elijah but then. NEK MINUTE! These writers are getting to me again. It doesn't even make sense to me.


----------



## Faballion (Apr 6, 2013)

Is it wrong for guys to like this? I have no idea why I enjoy it so much to be honest. I perhaps find the love triangle situation very intense and I relate to it on a personal level. I also find Damon (although a lot of girls I know have an unhealthy obsession with him) to be the most awesome character followed by Alaric.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

^
V.D is a very chick kind of show but there is nothing wrong with a guy liking it. It does have a lot of good action scenes and a merit to it outside of the romance part of it. Enjoy it.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Faballion said:


> Damon (although a lot of girls I know have an unhealthy obsession with him)


Eheh. *hides*

Nah I do love this show, Damon/Ian is just a very nice bonus. xD I need to watch series 3 (I already know what happens in it) and most of season 4 (Americans spoiled it for me by posting spoilers all over the internet, not sparing any thought for people in the UK who don't get it aired til a few weeks later...) but I'll get around to it soon.


----------



## Faballion (Apr 6, 2013)

ShadowedSilhouette said:


> Eheh. *hides*
> 
> Nah I do love this show, Damon/Ian is just a very nice bonus. xD I need to watch series 3 (I already know what happens in it) and most of season 4 (Americans spoiled it for me by posting spoilers all over the internet, not sparing any thought for people in the UK who don't get it aired til a few weeks later...) but I'll get around to it soon.


Haha, yes, I should of rephrased it! ALL girls have an unhealthy obsession with him!  Season 4 is turning out to be awesome so far. Go Damon! *** ***!


----------



## Shea (Dec 27, 2012)

Faballion said:


> Haha, yes, I should of rephrased it! ALL girls have an unhealthy obsession with him!  Season 4 is turning out to be awesome so far. Go Damon! *** ***!


Believe it or not, I am not really obsessed with Damon. I am really into Klaus (Joseph Morgan), and I am beginning to like Stefan again.


----------



## Faballion (Apr 6, 2013)

Shea said:


> Believe it or not, I am not really obsessed with Damon. I am really into Klaus (Joseph Morgan), and I am beginning to like Stefan again.


That is hard to believe indeed! Oh yes, I have a hate/love relationship with Klaus... I'm just not too sure of his intentions yet. But Caroline definitely brings out a different side of him that is not yet explored. I always thought of Stephan, initially, as a Edward Cullen replica, but he has really fleshed out over the seasons. I dig he has different layers now. Ripper! >:O!


----------

